# The OFFICIAL post a picture of yourself thread.



## Stratocaster

*rules.

Post A Pic, Only A Pic.*


----------



## PintoMusic

Stratocaster said:


> Yes, I'm not white


Relax brotha... neither am I:










Here's a shot with JamesPeters of Peters Amps:


----------



## CocoTone

Here ya go!!


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Here I was.. 5 years ago. The hair is gone now.


----------



## Telmob

wow, alot of oldies on this site


----------



## PaulS

Telmob said:


> wow, alot of oldies on this site



playing has no age boundries....evilGuitar:


----------



## Marnacious

Telmob said:


> wow, alot of oldies on this site


Just more experience.....


----------



## PintoMusic

PaulS said:


> playing has no age boundries....evilGuitar:


Exactly!!

That _"hope I die before I get old"_ phenomenon....


...it turned out to be just gas.


----------



## lolligagger

*Not getting any younger*

Thought I should post before the hair is gone...










...bought myself a Washburn J12SN earlier this year to learn how to flatpick.


----------



## Telmob

lol, your all old!

its ok though, ill be old and getting told the samething bye some other member


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Old enough to drink, old enough to drive, and old enough to use the Caps Lock!


----------



## PaulS

That's a nice looking guitar in your pick Lester, still got it ?


----------



## Lester B. Flat

PaulS said:


> That's a nice looking guitar in your pick Lester, still got it ?


Yup. Still got it. The finish was stripped when I bought it. I'm thinking I should refinish it to protect it but I'm afraid to because it sounds so good.


----------



## Tarbender

Me with Sue Foley


----------



## PaulS

Lester B. Flat said:


> Yup. Still got it. The finish was stripped when I bought it. I'm thinking I should refinish it to protect it but I'm afraid to because it sounds so good.


Yea my tele was the same way and I haven't touched it either as far as the finish goes. The bridge pickup died on me a few years ago so I changed out the pups but that just made it sound better. What year would that be and maybe it's just the picture but it looks like a p90 at the neck? Nice looker though.


----------



## PaulS

Nice Collection Tarbender.... geez I gotta get some pics of my guitars so I can post them...... 1 tele, 2 strats and a Lado custom.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

PaulS said:


> Yea my tele was the same way and I haven't touched it either as far as the finish goes. The bridge pickup died on me a few years ago so I changed out the pups but that just made it sound better. What year would that be and maybe it's just the picture but it looks like a p90 at the neck? Nice looker though.


It's a '74 with the original Fender wide range humbuckers.


----------



## sneakypete

like they say here...the older the ginger the hotter it is.


----------



## Guest

This is me a LONG time ago....









This is me(Right), and my good friend Mick O'Brien(left) having WAY too much fun playing for a friends wedding









This was a poster design for a 3-piece than never really got off the ground


----------



## Emohawk

PintoMusic said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> That _"hope I die before I get old"_ phenomenon....
> 
> 
> ...it turned out to be just gas.


Gear Acquisition Syndrome you mean???


----------



## faracaster

Okay alot of cheating here. But no photoshop.



*1957*












*1977*












*1980-81*











cheers
Pete


----------



## Milkman

and











Both quite current.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

m4tt said:


> nice pants hehe


Anyone that walked ona stage in the 80's had a pair of those pants. They were it back then...


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Anyone that walked ona stage in the 80's had a pair of those pants. They were it back then...



Perhaps if they were three sizes too big and the crotch was just above the ankles.....


----------



## CocoTone

Telmob said:


> lol, your all old!
> 
> its ok though, ill be old and getting told the samething bye some other member


Just think how much better(you hope!!) your playing is when your my age,,,sonny.:2guns: 

CT.


----------



## faracaster

Telmob said:


> lol, your all old!
> 
> its ok though, ill be old and getting told the samething bye some other member


This is something else you have to look forward to....your spelling improves 


cheers
Pete


----------



## mick7

lol im like 15 and when i see this it lets down my dreams of finding sum1 that is my age joining my band and getting somewhere with it

oh well:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## SinCron

Telmob said:


> lol, your all old!
> 
> its ok though, ill be old and getting told the samething bye some other member
> 
> 
> faracaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is something else you have to look forward to....your spelling improves
> 
> 
> cheers
> Pete
Click to expand...

PWNED!*&%!!


----------



## 55 Jr

I brought the National to work.










Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Dirty_Frank

Blurry, but that's just to cover up my uglyness :idea:


----------



## SinCron

mick7 said:


> lol im like 15 and when i see this it lets down my dreams of finding sum1 that is my age joining my band and getting somewhere with it
> 
> oh well:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Check out Ensiferum.


----------



## Marnacious

Yeah... lets see some more


----------



## elindso

My at home. Where I play the most. Logitec camera.

Proof of my Geezerness.


----------



## Chito

Here's another geezer. Photos are a couple weeks old.


----------



## aaron

can anyone give me a hand posting a pic?Bill fricking Gates I am not!!
Thanks AAron


----------



## madog99

You have to have the pic posted somewhere on the web first and then copy the link to your post here. Try www.photobucket.com , free picture hosting .Once you have transfered the pic to this site you can copy the link (url) to your post and the picture or a link to it will appear in your text. 
There is also www.shutterfly.com and I am sure many others. 
Good luck


----------



## david henman

madog99 said:


> You have to have the pic posted somewhere on the web first and then copy the link to your post here. Try www.photobucket.com , free picture hosting .Once you have transfered the pic to this site you can copy the link (url) to your post and the picture or a link to it will appear in your text.
> There is also www.shutterfly.com and I am sure many others.
> Good luck


...that is a lot of hoops to go through in order to post a photo.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Every major internet provider provides their clients with 10-20mb of webspace. Activate it and put your pictures on it. You can then link back to them. It's free and easy.


.02


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Every major internet provider provides their clients with 10-20mb of webspace. Activate it and put your pictures on it. You can then link back to them. It's free and easy.
> 
> 
> .02


Plus it's about the only way to do it. Impossible to to upload them here. Tried that at first but the server load was huge. These picture hosting sites must have tremendously big servers. Once you get the hang of it it'a pretty easy.


----------



## FrogRick12

[/IMG]

That's me third from the left. I think it's the Fmaj7 in "No Time"


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Right on man, Randy drop some pounds?


----------



## FrogRick12

Big time! Mr.Bachman is slim and trim and in fightin' form!

I was in Thorold today at Mike's - where were you???:rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

About 5 minutes away, working away...


----------



## Smooth

*Told yah I was an ole' fart*

Just Me








[/IMG]


Me on the right, there is a hammond player way in the back too.









[/IMG]


----------



## SinCron




----------



## ne1roc

Cool Thread! Heres one of me plus the band. I look a little stoned, but honestly, I'm not. 

Good looking admin here!


----------



## david henman

...i haven't quite got this picture posting thing figured out but, trust me, if nicole kidman was a guy, she'd look just like me.

-dh


----------



## Xanadu




----------



## Scottone

Here I am...middle aged and bald like many others here I'm sure:smile:


----------



## CocoTone

david henman said:


> ...i haven't quite got this picture posting thing figured out but, trust me, if nicole kidman was a guy, she'd look just like me.
> 
> -dh


C'mon Dave. You've got it figgured out good enuf to put yer mug in your avatar.:tongue: 
Give us something more current.

CT.:wave:


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> C'mon Dave. You've got it figgured out good enuf to put yer mug in your avatar.:tongue: Give us something more current.
> CT.:wave:


..hey, just grab a pencil and add a few wrinkles and some grey hair. don't expect me to do all the work.

:tongue: 

-dh

ps but not TOO many wrinkles. i need my delusions of youthful beauty to keep me warm at night.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Your Better Looking Admin*

Hey Paul, this one is for you. Did this guitar ever look better? She plays great man. Took this pic of the Lado with Marnacious just a few minutes ago.


----------



## PaulS

Tell Marnacious that she wears it much better than I. Hope you enjoy the guitar. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Voivod

This is me at a restaurant downtown, from a little while back.

There are no pics of me holding a guitar yet,  but I was "fretting" something just as interesting...

Cheers, everyone!


----------



## bRian

Beautiful...........guitar is not bad either


----------



## Robboman

*ok, I'm in...*










... But I'm not much to look at... so a fuzzy shot from a distance will have to do.


----------



## mick7

SinCron said:


> Check out Ensiferum.


(even though this was awhile back) I meant it let my hopes and dreams of someone joining "my band". Ensifurm is a great band by the way.


----------



## jar240

Here's one from last year playing my REALLY BIG guitar (upright bass) with MoucheTaBouche...










...and playing the little guitar (butterscotch Tele) with the Jupiter Ray Project from a few weeks ago (photo Copyright 2006 - Dissident Images)...












Chris


----------



## Kamilla Go-Go

Woohoo!!

It's me. Today. (As you can notice, I've got some very pretty nail polish right from the '80).


----------



## Milkman

david henman said:


> ...that is a lot of hoops to go through in order to post a photo.
> 
> -dh



It's easier than it seems. Photobucket works very well and once you get used to it it's not a big deal.


----------



## Lowtones

jar240 said:


> Here's one from last year playing my REALLY BIG guitar (upright bass) with MoucheTaBouche...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and playing the little guitar (butterscotch Tele) with the Jupiter Ray Project from a few weeks ago (photo Copyright 2006 - Dissident Images)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Hello Jarhead.

I've actually jammed with you a couple of times a few years back. I'm Peter N.'s brother. I'm the bass player.


----------



## MXDAD

Took a few tries but it's there now.... be nice!


----------



## gerald guerrero




----------



## gerald guerrero

FrogRick12 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> That's me third from the left. I think it's the Fmaj7 in "No Time"


wait a freakin minute. You Know RhaNDY Bachman? THE Rhandy Bachmann??..... :bow: I had a roomate that sold a couple of guitars to Rhandy along time ago. Apparently he has a big collection of Vintage Gretsch white Penquins and Falcons. I even Got his phone number...think I will call him at 3 in the morning sometime when I'm drunk "Randy, this is Jerrry, Lets get a band together man, hey you dont know me but...Randhy?...Rhandy??"


----------



## Marnacious

Thats sure enough a bizarre sight :banana:


----------



## Coustfan'01

Stratocaster said:


> I see. May I ask why you are molesting it?


Gotta show him who's the boss . Either that , or I was hungry . :rockon2:


----------



## ne1roc

Hey Coustfan'01,
Thats the wrong kind of rubber!


----------



## Stratocaster

Yeaaaa, it's pretty safe to say that this thread has been killed by Coustfan's tire-picture.


----------



## Coustfan'01

Stratocaster said:


> Yeaaaa, it's pretty safe to say that this thread has been killed by Coustfan's tire-picture.


Well , sorry... I can post another one of me playing guitar if you'd prefer .

Again , sorry for being humorous , I'll refrain from now on .


----------



## GuitarsCanada

No rules on what the picture is, as long as it's clean. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Coustfan'01

There you go :wave: 



But now I have short hair , lost 40 pounds and have sideburns... That pic is 4 months old , at the soundchecks for the canaday day gig .


----------



## Stratocaster

^
Much better.


----------



## ne1roc

Coustfan'01 said:


> Well , sorry... I can post another one of me playing guitar if you'd prefer .
> 
> Again , sorry for being humorous , I'll refrain from now on .


Holy cow, I didn't know humour was a bad thing?


----------



## aaron

ne1roc said:


> Hey Coustfan'01,
> Thats the wrong kind of rubber!


ya but he's using the biggest one in the world!


----------



## Coustfan'01

aaron said:


> ya but he's using the biggest one in the world!


Hey , no humour!  





Just kidding :banana:


----------



## XIII

I'm the drummer.


----------



## david henman

...lets see if this works - recent pic with my g&l legacy:

http://www.tonybrand.ca/Nov/pictures/dsc_0815.jpg


----------



## jar240

david henman said:


> ...lets see if this works - recent pic with my g&l legacy:


Hey David, it looks like you've linked to an .html page as your image instead of a .jpg or gif directly. Try putting "http://www.tonybrand.ca/Nov/pictures/dsc_0815.jpg" as your photo URL (without the quotes).

Chris


----------



## david henman

jar240 said:


> Hey David, it looks like you've linked to an .html page as your image instead of a .jpg or gif directly. Try putting "http://www.tonybrand.ca/Nov/pictures/dsc_0815.jpg" as your photo URL (without the quotes).
> Chris



...that worked, thanks!

-dh


----------



## washburned

*My alter ego*

www.ergenta.com/jimmymaq/more_web_pix/IMG_8162_small.jpg


----------



## Rex Lannegan

\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## Rex Lannegan

washburned said:


> www.ergenta.com/jimmymaq/more_web_pix/IMG_8162_small.jpg












Is that you Jerry!!!?!?!?! :wink:


----------



## Marnacious

*A new pic*

Here is a new one to get the thread going again


----------



## james on bass

OK, I'll play along....


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Hey, I know that dude....


----------



## mandocaster

Hey Telmob

what part of AGE BEFORE TALENT didn't you understand?


----------



## mandocaster

Dirty_Frank said:


> Blurry, but that's just to cover up my uglyness :idea:


That's OK, your bass player was sufficiently distracting.


----------



## PintoMusic

Marnacious said:


> Here is a new one to get the thread


Great shot!! woot 

Now it's my turn:


----------



## mandocaster

OK, I couldn't get rid of this message full of script errors, so there. See below.


----------



## mandocaster

Fine. Another obfuscation to hide the obvious.


----------



## noobcake

mandocaster said:


> That's OK, your bass player was sufficiently distracting.


hahaha agreed:food-smiley-004: :tongue:


----------



## Hamm Guitars

*Stylin' in the 80's*

I think this would be the late '80's. I've allways had a great fashion sense, the socks really complete the package....

http://www.hammguitars.com/vintage/tunes/me&tim.jpg

There should be some sort of award for the worst picture....


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

DAVETCAN... Don't sweat it bro we all get older... music keeps us young!



Khing


----------



## I_cant_play

hey Marnacious, what guitar is that? Never seen that before..:wave:


----------



## davetcan

KHINGPYNN said:


> DAVETCAN... Don't sweat it bro we all get older... music keeps us young!
> 
> 
> 
> Khing


Too true :food-smiley-004:

Looking very good Marnie !!


----------



## Xanadu

I'm too sexy for this thread.
:banana:


----------



## PaulS

Xanadu said:


>



Yep.... way too sexy....


----------



## ne1roc

I think we need more pictures of Marnacious!


----------



## mandocaster

Stratocaster said:


> *rules.
> 
> Post A Pic, Only A Pic.*


And where is YOURS, Picasso? HMMMMMM?










Need Pics


----------



## Marnacious

ne1roc said:


> I think we need more pictures of Marnacious!


 
OK, but now it's your turn.


----------



## mandocaster

Nice flame Dubblecut, Marn


----------



## Robert1950

No. No way. No way in.....


----------



## sneakypete

heres a pic of me in...thats right...Hokkaido...just like the sign says. Funny they have a chipmunk on the sign `cause I`ve never seen a squrriel or a chipmunk running around this city...it`s one of the first things I noticed after moving here. They`re are all over the pPlace in Montreal. Lots of hawks circling the city though...everyday I see em...very cool. I`ve found a few feathers.


----------



## Robert1950

james on bass said:


> OK, I'll play along....


You wouldn't happen to live in your car, would you????


----------



## noobcake

mandocaster said:


> Nice flame Dubblecut, Marn


Or...nice Marn, flame doublecut:tongue: (yes I talk to guitars...)


----------



## james on bass

Robert1950 said:


> You wouldn't happen to live in your car, would you????


Have bass, will travel.


----------



## PaulS

Ok been here for a year guess it's time to show my face, warning !!! seniors content ....  








[/IMG]

should recognize the guitar Dave....


----------



## davetcan

PaulS said:


> Ok been here for a year guess it's time to show my face, warning !!! seniors content ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> should recognize the guitar Dave....


Indeed I do, looks damn fine :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ajcoholic

this is me, spring of last year (2006) standing in front of my wood shop. I had just finished assembling my LP Jr. Thats where I Work, where I build my guitars and where my band practices on weekends 

AJC


----------



## noobcake

PaulS said:


> Ok been here for a year guess it's time to show my face, warning !!! seniors content ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> should recognize the guitar Dave....


Paul I wanna be just like you in the future!!! There's no age limit for rocking out:food-smiley-004: .


----------



## PaulS

noobcake... your right there is no age limit.. AJC that would be one fine guitar to be rocking out on.. Drool


----------



## kellythebastard

^Proof positive that us old rockers can still get the hotties!^


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I guess it's time I get one of myself up here. Marnacious has been taking the spotlight. I am sure you would prefer to see pics of her with the guitars, so here is one on the boat last summer.


----------



## auger

here's a shot of me doing my other pastime....
Icefishing









Auger


----------



## nine

auger said:


> here's a shot of me doing my other pastime....


Paramedic to the fish.


----------



## sneakypete

was that taken in the parking lot of a Costco?


----------



## auger

no not at costco...lol
on the ice road of lake Temagami...
no fish were harmed in the making of this music video.....
Auger


----------



## Coustfan'01

Semi-recent pic of me and my girlfriend(she used to post here from times to times) .


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack

Ok I'll play too, heres me and a few of my girls....:rockon:


----------



## nine

Coustfan'01 said:


> Semi-recent pic of me and my girlfriend(she used to post here from times to times) .


Nice. I've been to see the Ramones many times.


----------



## GuitaristZ

here ya go


----------



## Tarl

The Spitfires......I,m the old fart in the grey shirt with the pint (gained some lbs since quitting the smokes), my brother has the grey goatee on the right.


----------



## Guest

With The Apollo Effect at Healey's. On the left, with the PRS.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Just a note on this thread, I deleted all the posts that had dead picture links, just to keep things tidy.


----------



## bagpipe




----------



## Tarl

Gig Time


----------



## Gilliangirl




----------



## adamthemute

A couple years old at a cabin:


----------



## Guest

Here I be,
or what's left of me,
on a Canada day,
long weekend.
ciao fer now.


----------



## Ripper

Okay here's a couple of me.


----------



## noobcake

Wow Ripper you look so different in the two pics. They don't even look like the same person.


----------



## Ripper

noobcake said:


> Wow Ripper you look so different in the two pics. They don't even look like the same person.


The top picture was taken after a couple days of "fun" (a pair of old army buddies showed up on thier way past)...and the rest is kinda blurry..but the gig went off really well.


----------



## FenderMan




----------



## BHarris

double post oops


----------



## BHarris

from an 'in the park' gig we did in 2005 in Port Elgin ...

(yeah I know,, old,,, but I am too LOL)


----------



## PaulS

Our turn at the concert in the park series.... I'd be the one on the far left and Shoretyus would be the one with the hat on... 








[/IMG]

Nice bandshell and a great venue for local bands.. pic doesn't show Hammond to the right of Lars the fellow with the red strat and mostly he's on keys.


----------



## Mooh

danbo...Cool wheels, what is it exactly?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## danbo

a ROADSTER BY DYNO!


----------



## Marnacious

A few new ones


----------



## NB-SK

gerald guerrero said:


> wait a freakin minute. You Know RhaNDY Bachman? THE Rhandy Bachmann??..... :bow: I had a roomate that sold a couple of guitars to Rhandy along time ago. Apparently he has a big collection of Vintage Gretsch white Penquins and Falcons. I even Got his phone number...think I will call him at 3 in the morning sometime when I'm drunk "Randy, this is Jerrry, Lets get a band together man, hey you dont know me but...Randhy?...Rhandy??"



Cool. He tours with 'Bachman Cummings'. 

PS. How could you not notice Burton Cummings in that picture?


----------



## NB-SK

faracaster said:


> Okay alot of cheating here. But no photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> *1957*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1980-81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> Pete


You look kind of familiar. Play in any band in the 80's that I would know?


----------



## millenium_03

Here's an picture of myself... Sorry ain't got an guitar in hand they are on my wall and cases.(pictures take this summer)... 










And the second thing the most precious in my life after my Washburn D2003S special limited edition of course my little girl JUJU (juliette)


----------



## Steeler

*I'm On The Right*


----------



## GuitarsCanada

who's on the left?:wave:


----------



## WarrenG

GuitarsCanada said:


> who's on the left?:wave:


Gretchen Wilson?


----------



## Renvas

o.0 that lady is HOT lol


----------



## Bob Rock

Me and my PRS









Me and my Les Paul









Me and Andy Timmons


----------



## bRian

Me and one of the lovely ladies of SEMA 07


----------



## GuitarsCanada

bRian said:


> Me and one of the lovely ladies of SEMA 07


Wow... what a show.


----------



## bRian

The show was impressive, look closely you'll see a car in the background lofu

I'll post a few pic of some cool cars in the next day or two.


----------



## Starbuck

On second thought, I don't like having my pic on the net.


----------



## shoretyus

With my Bar toy


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Starbuck50 said:


> On second thought, I don't like having my pic on the net.


That was a nice pic, Starbuck


----------



## Guest

GuitarsCanada said:


> That was a nice pic, Starbuck


I agree. Nice Lab(?) too. It's interesting how most
pet pic's with glowing eyes (reflections) have that
'mess with my master, you mess with me' look.


----------



## Starbuck

laristotle said:


> I agree. Nice Lab(?) too. It's interesting how most
> pet pic's with glowing eyes (reflections) have that
> 'mess with my master, you mess with me' look.


Thanks Guys. Am I being paranoid? Maybe. And yes he's my boy! Of course as gentle as he is he's my running partner and for sure he's my protector!


----------



## Guest

Starbuck50 said:


> Am I being paranoid?


Not one bit. Everyone has their own level of privacy
that they'll wish to advertise or not.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Starbuck50 said:


> Thanks Guys. Am I being paranoid? Maybe. And yes he's my boy! Of course as gentle as he is he's my running partner and for sure he's my protector!


Personal choice completely. That pic is fine though. As long as you dont publish your name and address you should be cool.


----------



## fraser

ya that was a good pic starbuck, very flattering, and beautiful dog- been toying with the idea of getting a new one for a couple years
heres some of mine from this year




























im a silly looking bugger
cheers


----------



## GuitarPix

My official picture that I use - shot this self portrait in my back doorway:











Shot by a friend at a local pub:


----------



## allthumbs56

GuitarPix said:


> My official picture that I use - shot this self portrait in my back doorway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot by a friend at a local pub:


Hey, that's not a late-60's Aria is it? Those single-coils look very familiar. If it is I have the twin, except mine is in the red/black burst.


----------



## Chito

Last month at the Baseline Station for the Kinnexa Cross CD Release Party.


----------



## Milkman

Sadly I'm much too camera shy for there to be any pictures of me playing.
In fact I believe that my soul would be captured in the camera if I allowed someone to take my picture.

You'll all just have to wonder what I really look like.


----------



## Short Circuit

Here's a bit better pic.

Mark


----------



## SinCron




----------



## Xanadu

haha I needed a picture for this club I'm trying to bounce at.


----------



## hollowbody

K, here's a couple from past gigs. 









I'm the guy with the black SG and the handlebars!









Me going for it on a solo while the lead singer looks on (using the bridge humbucker as a fret and creating all sorts of noise during Rockin in the Free World...Neil woulda been proud)









A slightly more sedate gig. I think it was supposed to be acoustic, but not only did i refuse to unplug, but I brought the DS-1 along for the ride :rockon2:


----------



## flashPUNK

*New Photos of myself!*

I was taking a look at this thread and noticed there were no recent ones of me!


----------



## Spikezone

Yep, I got a few. Here's the first, playing with my band Mainstreet back in the early 80's. That's me on the left:








Same band, a couple shots at our last (reunion) gig at our local Fall Fair circa 1982 (me and my trusty LP Standard-that was a fun gig!):

















My favourite promo shot for my last band, Rekless, circa 1984 (me on the left once again):








Just found all these oldies, so decided to share them,
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone

And here's one from a couple of years ago at a local jam session (my, how the times have changed! LOL!):








-Mikey


----------



## guitarman2

Can't seem to upload photo.


----------



## Gilliangirl

guitarman2 said:


> Can't seem to upload photo.


Are you using an image host?


----------



## Gilliangirl

It looks like you've linked it from MySpace. You have to upload it using an image host like Photobucket or Imageshack.


----------



## Spikezone

Imageshack is a pretty good host as far as I can tell. Once you upload pics there, you can right-click on the picture, select Share It, then cut and paste the file name for the picture into your post. Works great-give them a try!
-Mikey


----------



## ed2000

One is from '66, the other is 2004.
In '66 I'm the one with the white '66 Tele. I just realized we're playing 'For Your Love' out of a Hermans's Hermits song book. I still have that music book...copyright 1965. In 2004, notice the built in pick holder.


----------



## Spikezone

Hey, I have a pick holder just like (or just about like) that! LOL! Cool pics!
-Mikey


----------



## Mars_all 50

I'm the guy _with_ hair.


----------



## marshallman

Hi everyone. Here's one that my daughter caught of me yesterday afternoon, while fooling with my camera. :wave:


----------



## devnulljp

This is me...on the inside at least


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ed2000 said:


> One is from '66, the other is 2004.
> In '66 I'm the one with the white '66 Tele. I just realized we're playing 'For Your Love' out of a Hermans's Hermits song book. I still have that music book...copyright 1965. In 2004, notice the built in pick holder.



What became of the '66 Tele?


----------



## rhh7

*This is Robert!*


----------



## ed2000

GuitarsCanada said:


> What became of the '66 Tele?


Sold it 1974 to buy a Gibson SG. Well, at least, I still have the SG...yeehaa!!


----------



## Peter

Mars_all 50 said:


> I'm the guy _with_ hair.


It's not too often you hear that on this forum eh!!! ooh ha ha.. ho... ok now before you guys run me out of town for that stinker I'll post a pic of myself 










:rockon:


----------



## -=Scorch=-




----------



## NB-SK

devnulljp said:


> This is me...on the inside at least


So, should we start to worship you?


----------



## SinCron

NB-SK said:


> So, should we start to worship you?


Only his insides.


----------



## jfk911

Ok here i go these are from the last 2 shows my band did im the one playing guitar and the other is from a band photo shoot

i now look completely different i shaved my head the other night but thast what i did look like


----------



## Stratocaster

\m/ > < \m/


----------



## Milkman

*Elindso and Milkman in Montreal*

This is from a fun night of jamming sometime in 2007.

Elindso is the good looking one with the guitar.









The Strat in the lower lft belongs to another Guitars Canada member known as Screem.


----------



## Schenkerguy

*Me and my geetars..*

Here I am with most of my guitars, I'm just into home recording and the occasional jam. But if a good band called me up...


----------



## Robert1950

Okay. After several demands for some form of pictorial representation, here I am:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Robert1950 said:


> Okay. After several demands for some form of pictorial representation, here I am:


Funny, thats about how I pictured you. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950

Actually, I do quite a good third rate Karloff impression. :rockon2:


----------



## NB-SK

Robert1950 said:


> Okay. After several demands for some form of pictorial representation, here I am:


LOL.

PS. For most of my childhood I knew Vincent Price as the guy on the TV show 'The Hilarious House of Frightenstein'.

http://www.frightenstein.com/

Boy was I in for a treat when I realized that wasn't all he had done.


----------



## Wheeman

Robert1950 said:


> Okay. After several demands for some form of pictorial representation, here I am:


Do you sound like John Dimaggio/Bender too?


----------



## gtech

It's too late for the hair, it's gone. But I can still post a picture...










It's me, but it's not my gear.


----------



## greco

gtech said:


> It's too late for the hair, it's gone. But I can still post a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's me, but it's not my gear.


We go to the same barber!! 

I'll bet that you wish it was your gear.lofu

Dave


----------



## soundhound6

Hey Gtech...Hair is overrated...go spend your barber/shampoo money on some
guitar picks and strings and other cool useful gear!LOL

I'd post a pic, but it says at the bottom of the page that I can't post any 
attachments??I've tried a handful of times and nada...So until this old luddite
learns to be "computer literate",you'll have to settle for the sound of my sweet voice.You can't hear me either?...Dang!

JanCanDo...well most of the time..uh...some of the time?:food-smiley-004:

Of course you can enjoy the sight of my old dog Ziggy,tongue hanging out and all in my avatar.LOL


----------



## al3d

soundhound6 said:


> Hey Dave...Hair is overrated...go spend your barber/shampoo money on some
> guitar picks and strings and other cool useful gear!LOL
> 
> I'd post a pic, but it says at the bottom of the page that I can't post any
> attachments??I've tried a handful of times and nada...So until this old luddite
> learns to be "computer literate",you'll have to settle for the sound of my sweet voice.You can't hear me either?...Dang!
> 
> JanCanDo...well most of the time..uh...some of the time?:food-smiley-004:


hey..you need to host your picture somewhere unfortunaly on this forum. they don't host them for you.


----------



## Milkman

*In my office*

This is from Monday (Labour Day) at a live multi band show in Harmony Square, Brantford, On.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

al3d said:


> hey..you need to host your picture somewhere unfortunaly on this forum. they don't host them for you.


Sure we do, as soon as you get enough posts, I think it's 50.


----------



## al3d

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Sure we do, as soon as you get enough posts, I think it's 50.


realy?...LOL...well..close to 1000..so i should be able then..


----------



## pattste




----------



## Big White Tele




----------



## zontar

Okay--your username is Big WHite Tele--and that's a picture of a white Tele--and it's a big picture--so that fits--but is that what you really look like?:smile:


----------



## droptop88

Yes, thats what he looks like. Little more reliced in person though.


----------



## Robert1950

droptop88 said:


> Yes, thats what he looks like. *Little more reliced in person though. *


Especially the body. :smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

al3d said:


> realy?...LOL...well..close to 1000..so i should be able then..


Go into your UserCP and check out the Pictures&Albums link on the left.


----------



## hollowbody

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Go into your UserCP and check out the Pictures&Albums link on the left.


never knew that! i'm off to check it out.


----------



## PaulS

How do you insert them from the album into your post ??


----------



## screamingdaisy

Sorry, no pics of me playing gutfiddle. Lost them when my old computer shit the bed.


----------



## Robert1950

I think a Dean Dimebag Signature model would go with this.



screamingdaisy said:


>


----------



## screamingdaisy

Robert1950 said:


> I think a Dean Dimebag Signature model would go with this.


One of the brands of scotch used to have a cartoon of some guy in fulldress wailing on a guitar.... can't remember what brand it was, though I'm thinking it might have been Johnny Walker.


----------



## devnulljp

Didn't Paul Stanley have a do like that in the '70s ? 
(kidding, step away from the tank please...)


----------



## Hitman

screamingdaisy said:


>


That's some badass gear you have there...


----------



## Hitman

no... wait... I meant this one, live in Seoul










Rock on Canada! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## screamingdaisy

Finally have some pics of me playing. Stood in on bass in Port Dover this weekend;



















New war wound for the effort.


----------



## nezumi

if this works

here I am just last week, playing for my grandmother. Memere is 96 now. I played and sang 'La vie en rose' and she sang along. It was a wonderfully sweet moment.


----------



## Starbuck

nezumi said:


> if this works
> 
> here I am just last week, playing for my grandmother. Memere is 96 now. I played and sang 'La vie en rose' and she sang along. It was a wonderfully sweet moment.


You made my day with that photo! What a truly lovely moment! Cheers!


----------



## nezumi

Starbuck said:


> You made my day with that photo! What a truly lovely moment! Cheers!



thanks, starbuck
it made my day too:smile:


----------



## Guest

Me rocking out unsuspectingly a few months ago, unfortunately the two other guys I was playing with were standing opposite me with the camera-wielding friend.. would have been a much better shot with them in it as well


----------



## simescan

Great moment captured Nezumi,...looks like Memere is enjoying her time with you.:smile:


----------



## Violet

The most recent pic I could find...sure it looks a like poserish..but hey 









Yay, lets try something different....me with straight hair...sorry, its a bit blurry


----------



## mhammer

Yours truly in 20 seconds of fame (yes, it's THAT office; the hotline to the White House is in the corner cupboard behind the flag on the right)








and 20 seconds of infamy (yes, it's that OTHER "office). The guitar in question was my beloved '59 or 60 Epi Windsor which was stolen from me around 1988.


----------



## IronMan

I just joined, here is a favorite pic of mine, just came back from a ride in the desert of Nevada in 05







[/IMG]


----------



## FrankyFarGone

*Hehe Franky!*

well thats me at home....can remember really what i was doing
I think i was about to try something i did with the pups wiring...or just posing








Please take note since iam a french canadian,a may be sometime limited in my vocabulary or in my spelling (but this you allready know)


----------



## Andy

Good to see you're in men's clothing, Frank.

hwopv


----------



## FrankyFarGone

Lol..yeah!
Cross-dressing is really something i do on gig night..anytime else,is just too
freaky for me


----------



## Guest

devnulljp said:


> This is me...on the inside at least


Ahuh haw how how......


----------



## Justinator

Me and a good friend of mine! Jimi was just angry cause he was jealous of my haircut.










Chillen by the river! Good times. Too bad the river swallowed my seat this winter. No more mohawk either, I got tired of spiking it up every morning lol.


----------



## Geek

I haven't posted here yet?


----------



## sterlinglee38

*Me and the band*










The band


----------



## pattste

Me and my favorite guitar at The Basement, where I appear nightly :


----------



## LowWatt

Me, with a bottle of bourbon, from a break at last night's band practice :










And another one from when we moved into our new space on Sunday.


----------



## Michelle

Oh! Here's a band pic from a local calendar...










Unfortunately there is a brick wall there. kqoct


----------



## Geek

Michelle said:


> Oh! Here's a band pic from a local calendar...


Heeeehehe, the l'il thang in da corner has the biggest geetah


----------



## bluesmostly

[/IMG]

Ok, I'll play, here is a pic of me from a couple of years ago playing my old firebird - love that guitar!


----------



## guitarman2




----------



## corailz

Marnacious said:


> A few new ones


I wish i was there...Steve Vai!!!!
Nice pics BTW:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Cleaned up the dead links.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Cleaned up the dead links.


I'll bet that was a job and a half


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

GuitarsCanada said:


> I'll bet that was a job and a half


A little tedious in the 70+ page show your Rig thread. :smile: This one wasn't bad. Pedal board thread had the most to delete, with everyone's ever evolving pedal boards.


----------



## Sunny

I am noticing that there are not very many females on this board. Am I the only one that finds that odd, or are there just that many more male guitar players?


----------



## bluesmostly

Sunny said:


> I am noticing that there are not very many females on this board. Am I the only one that finds that odd, or are there just that many more male guitar players?


I think it is great that there are some girls on this board, and I think most gearpages have few or none. to answer your other two questions: probably, and yes.


----------



## jimihendrix

here's an attempt to post a pic...or two...


----------



## geckodog




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Here's me from a couple years ago:


----------



## sadowsky13

I'll give this a shot


----------



## dufe32

Sorry for the large pic, I'm a large dude... This is recent...


----------



## lbrown1

here's me at the Oshawa Relay for Life at the beginning of June

http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu123/lbrown123/?action=view&current=IMG_2151.jpg

(just can't seem to get the pics to appear in this forum....follow the directions but only get a little square icon with a question mark - so here's the link)


----------



## geckodog

lbrown1 said:


> here's me at the Oshawa Relay for Life at the beginning of June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just can't seem to get the pics to appear in this forum....follow the directions but only get a little square icon with a question mark - so here's the link)



Here you go, you added a link instead of


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Does this guitar make me look fat?


----------



## Robert1950

*An updated pic of me*


----------



## GD K9

*unplugged??*

A pic my wife took of me last summer, with the Vantage 635V I did the most work on (sofar), posed 'unplugged' for a similar posting. I decided to focus on Japanese made Vantages, so I sold her recently because she was Korean (the guitar, not the wife kqoct).


----------



## Big_Daddy

Me in action in 1980 (it's the only pic I have left of my old playing days).











And 30 years later with my current band, Turning Point.....


----------



## mhammer

Not a picture of me, but it was a cool picture so I figured I'd post.

No, that is not Derek Trucks playing the Six-String Nation Guitar. It's my younger son. He actually doesn't play guitar (he plays trombone and piano), but the day of the July 1 festivities on Parliament Hill, they had the Six-String Nation guitar on display, and you could get your picture taken with it, so he did.

It's a very cool axe with tons of history attached to its components. A wonderful idea.


----------



## Luke98

mhammer said:


> Not a picture of me, but it was a cool picture so I figured I'd post.
> 
> No, that is not Derek Trucks playing the Six-String Nation Guitar. It's my younger son. He actually doesn't play guitar (he plays trombone and piano), but the day of the July 1 festivities on Parliament Hill, they had the Six-String Nation guitar on display, and you could get your picture taken with it, so he did.
> 
> It's a very cool axe with tons of history attached to its components. A wonderful idea.


Very cool guitar, there's a great story about it on the package of the Six String Nation Coin I won on this forum.


----------



## baggy_trousers

*New Member*

Good morning,
I just wanted to say hello to some fellow Canadian musicians. I am over 60 and have been playing bass and guitar for 45 years. Still active in two weekend warrior bands with an incurable addiction to guitars an gear. L&M have always been accommodating.:rockon:


----------



## Budda

it's not a playing pic, but I think it looks good:










taken in august.


----------



## guitarsmark

This one is during soundcheck at an outdoor fest type thing I played









During the show









More recent with my new Gibson BFG


----------



## Spankin Allison

Well that me harpin...FWEEEEE!









Frank


----------



## Spankin Allison

Loll this is not photoshoped...my face is like that when i'm really HIGH!!

Frank :smile:


----------



## Spankin Allison

oops here you go








Frank :smile:


----------



## Spankin Allison

I'm really suprised that there's not that much pepole posting pic of them self to this tread...there is sure a few pepole i would like to put a face on..
Buddah was one of them..thanks for posting your pic...Btw nice suit man 
Frank :smile:


----------



## Chito

Here's a new one.


----------



## Spankin Allison

Man..Nice pic Chito,nice hat,nice tattoo and that's what i call long hair man
You ROCK!
Thanks
Frank :smile:


----------



## greco

Spankin Allison said:


> Man..Nice pic Chito,nice hat,nice tattoo and that's what i call long hair man
> You ROCK!
> Thanks
> Frank :smile:


Chito...I agree with Frank's comments. Fantastic pic !!

Was it taken by a professional photographer?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito

Thanks guys. And no Dave, he is not a professional photographer. Actually he is the guy who cuts our male singer's hair. hahaha He just voluntered to take pictures of us although I was told that he is a camera geek and has tons of camera gear.


----------



## brownman

Me around 2005


----------



## bussche

Me (bass) live at the Pyramid here in Winnipeg last month.


----------



## CocoTone

Oct 3rd blues revue in Cobourg, The Fabulous Tonemasters jam with Rick Fines, and blues harp wiz Dave Mowat. Awesome time was had by all. 

CT.


----------



## ZenJenga

bussche said:


> Me (bass) live at the Pyramid here in Winnipeg last month.


David!! ! Hey it's me Judson!!! Crazy to run into you on a forum!!

:smilie_flagge17:

small world!


----------



## ZenJenga

me @ park theatre in Winnipeg w/ my good friend Robin.


----------



## The Grin




----------



## generic

Me on stage during our 2009 summer junket with my band Foot Soldier.


----------



## Spikezone

CocoTone said:


> Oct 3rd blues revue in Cobourg, The Fabulous Tonemasters jam with Rick Fines, and blues harp wiz Dave Mowat. Awesome time was had by all.
> 
> CT.


Isn't Rick just one of the nicest, least pretentious people you could ever meet?
-Mikey


----------



## -=Scorch=-

Oct 18 2009


----------



## CocoTone

It was a pleasure to see, and play with Rick. A gentleman, and awesome player. 

CT.


----------



## Stephen W.

Yea I know, no hat.


----------



## Mooh

Steven W...Lovely guitar. Care to describe it for us? Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stephen W.

Mooh said:


> Steven W...Lovely guitar. Care to describe it for us? Thanks.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Here is the post describing Frieda (use to be in my sig line, when I had one).
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=68059&postcount=152

This is a link to Gregg Miner playing her on NPR just prior to my purchase of her. 
(Requires Real Player and the video is very poor but you can get a sense of what she sounds like when played by a professional.)
http://www.npr.org/templates/dmg/dm...2007/08/20070826_wesun_miner1&NPRMediaPref=RM

You can see and hear more harp guitars on the harp guitar YouTube channel.
http://www.youtube.com/group/harpguitar

And here is the link to Harp Guitar Gathering 7
http://www.harpguitars.net/hgg/hgg7/hgg7.htm

And a photo where I'm wearing me hat. (Funny how many don't recognise me without it.)


----------



## Mooh

Stephen...Thanks for all this! Very good of you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## tunebox

*This is my Radio3 web pic...*


----------



## rhh7

My wife and I were married January 26, 1980...I sure got lucky!


----------



## chuck_zc

me...


----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## Hypno Toad

I feel so young in this forum


----------



## rhh7

*Playing my Bullet on Christmas Eve*

Lots of gifts, cold beer, and grandkids all over the place...don't get much better!


----------



## Steadfastly

FrogRick12 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> That's me third from the left. I think it's the Fmaj7 in "No Time"


Are you with the Carpet Frogs?


----------



## Steadfastly

adamthemute said:


> A couple years old at a cabin:


Wow! You're a big guy for just a couple years old.lofu How long you been playin' man?


----------



## -=Sc0rch=-

Here's me holding a $25K Fender EVH Frankenstrat guitar on the left at a musicstore in Edmonton, AB. and again two years later on the right holding a Frankenstrat I recently built myself.


----------



## Robert1950

Another yearly picture update - I'm definitely looking more intellectual:


----------



## Andy

At band practice in a blacksmith's shop. The camera effect managed to wash me out, but it definitely flattered my SG.


----------



## Chito

Our band, Mo Sayk's gig on Aug 28th at the Avant Garde Bar in Ottawa. Pretty tight in there and we were missing one member.


----------



## zontar

I'm in this picture








I'm not the one in a skirt.


----------



## RAZRBAKK




----------



## Alex Csank

Here's me before 'Just for Men'!


----------



## corailz

There's one of me with my Rivard Custom(AL3D) Strat named Oly!


----------



## xuthal

Jamming on my buddy's squire, Now i want a Fender! Damn you marbles!! 








His mom's Tak in the back ground


----------



## bw66

With my S&P Flame Maple Dread:


----------



## Milkman

2006 









Last week


----------



## hollowbody

Here's my band at a recent gig. I'm the one with the Goldtop


----------



## Chopper

Me rocking out a few years ago with my old band:









Another shot from a different old band... Van Halen said it best....JUMP!









Me last summer doing a photoshoot with a friend:


----------



## Chito

Last weekend at the Elmdale Tavern with the docweissband. I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Franky Fargon

hey!
Since im off the junk i've been hitting the gym and switch to a ALL BEEF diet,this plus the hard farm work really gotten to me
so now i'm a 200 ponders.









Frank


----------



## shoretyus

Atta boy Frankie


----------



## mhammer

Not me, but a cool picture nonetheless. A buddy who techs for some big names went on tour with the Foo Fighters. This is a picture he took of Dave Grohl during a quiet moment at a soundcheck before a show at Buddokan. How cool is that? He gave me one of Dave's guitar picks, which I carry in my wallet.








Somewhat less cool, but not by much, is my younger son learning to play theremin when he was about 7.








Moving further down the coolness scale is a band picture from around 1973/74. That's me on the far left, making a guitar face, playing my homemade maple-body dual humbucker Tele (with an Ibanez neck) through my Peavey Classic (with the Steve's price tag still on it!). My long-time friend Howard is on the mid-60's ES-335 and silverface Super on the right, and my buddy Joel is working his fretless-ized EBO through his Traynor. Charles is on the drums. Howard is now a high-powered Montreal lawyer, but still has the 335, Super, and an early 60's sunburst Strat. Charles manages a PCB-manufacturing firm, and Joel still gigs with a Clapton Tribute band based in Montreal.


----------



## jimihendrix

Is that a Traynor amp facade mounted on the back wall...???...Who's the "groupie"...???...Looks like she has her eyes set on Howard...Cool microphones...


----------



## mhammer

The elevated Traynor would probably be a PA speaker on a stand of some sort, and the "groupie" is my kid sister.

You can't tell from the picture, but multi-coloured suede shoes were VERY hip that year. Mine were red, white and blue.


----------



## mhammer

----duplicate post-----------


----------



## Franky Fargon

Well i have this one also uploaded to my photobucket account.So here it is.Its very recent,just a few days old.That the look i'll be having this spring and summer..Looll stash and gootee and "right chief" sunglasses.Some of my girlfriends says i look like a "undercover cop" from their university.








Frank


----------



## fraser

lol-


----------



## Ti-Ron

Franky Fargon said:


> Well i have this one also uploaded to my photobucket account.So here it is.Its very recent,just a few days old.That the look i'll be having this spring and summer..Looll stash and gootee and "right chief" sunglasses.Some of my girlfriends says i look like a "undercover cop" from their university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


I can see a joint in this picture...hwopv


----------



## Adcandour

.....


----------



## Adcandour

.....


----------



## Guest

22 pgs and I didn't post on here?
Here ya go.


----------



## bw66

I finally ponied up for some professional photos last year - well worth it!










And me (on the right playing bass) with the band in February:


----------



## ed2000

I'm the one with the shirt and glasses, dining with friends I've known for 50 years.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Robert1950

A ten year old thread that died five years ago, now resurrected. I see that at least one third of the links are dead. As Adcandour says, time for an update. I must go through my alien files for find something appropriate. 

And of course, Frankie Fargon. He got banned but was hilarious doing it.


----------



## Adcandour

bw66 said:


> I finally ponied up for some professional photos last year - well worth it!


...and now you can change your avatar (it's giving us vertigo).


----------



## Adcandour

ed2000 said:


> I'm the one with the shirt and glasses, dining with friends I've known for 50 years.
> View attachment 19942


The one with the shirt and the glasses, eh?

You should be the next international man of mystery.


----------



## GWN!

A long, long time ago.


----------



## sulphur

Local Ribfest a couple of summers ago...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Here's a pic from a few years ago in the Costa Rican jungle. Showing my appreciation for the accommodations.


----------



## davetcan

GWN! said:


> A long, long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 19944


Awesome!


----------



## bzrkrage

laristotle said:


> Here I be,
> or what's left of me,
> on a Canada day,
> long weekend.
> ciao fer now.





laristotle said:


> 22 pgs and I didn't post on here?
> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 19922


No, you posted. Just that long ago.


----------



## bw66

adcandour said:


> ...and now you can change your avatar (it's giving us vertigo).


Ha!

Sorry. the avatar stays...


----------



## Adcandour

bw66 said:


> Ha!
> 
> Sorry. the avatar stays...


I'll get the gravol.


----------



## bzrkrage

yes, I'm that short.


----------



## amagras

GuitarsCanada said:


> Showing my appreciation for the accommodations.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19946


I thought at first that you were showing your appreciation for the Pacific Snakes


----------



## rhh7




----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## amagras

It looks like there is a fretboard in the back.


----------



## jb welder

Yep. Paint a headstock on the dock.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> Sent from my Other Brain


This is in Alberta?


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> This is in Alberta?


 I think it's just outside of red deer.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I think it's just outside of red deer.


There's a lake this size around here without houses and with hills like this? I was thinking more like the north end of Okanagan Lake....in B.C.. Maybe Mara.


----------



## cboutilier

I'm the ugly one.


----------



## bzrkrage

Electraglide said:


> This is in Alberta?


Nope.
Vernon BC.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> Yep. Paint a headstock on the dock.


Or rebuild it accordingly?


----------



## Taylor

I like to think of myself as the Wal-Mart-brand Orson Welles.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> Nope.
> Vernon BC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


North end of Okanagan Lake off West Side Road possibly. Or Kal Lake about half way between the beach and the Point. I grew up in Vernon. Best country in the world.


----------



## bzrkrage

Electraglide said:


> North end of Okanagan Lake off West Side Road possibly. Or Kal Lake about half way between the beach and the Point. I grew up in Vernon. Best country in the world.


West Side Road, just down from the rodeo grounds.
Well done!!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> West Side Road, just down from the rodeo grounds.
> Well done!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Other Brain


Reserve rental properties. Who's your Indian? Probably a Louis. Not really a hard guess. I sorta know the area. Top of the hill behind the chair are a couple of small lakes where the pre grad and after grad parties were held.


----------



## vadsy

I'm pretty sure you guys are making all this up, the picture is clearly of Red Deer.


----------



## bw66

Haven't posted a pic in a while...

This was taken yesterday. My friend (on the left) reconvened every band he's ever played with for his 50th birthday. This is two-thirds of our band from high school (early 80s). We opened with Takin' Care of Business - a song we played to death back in the day.


----------



## vadsy

What is that neat looking brown amp behind your buddy?


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys are making all this up, the picture is clearly of Red Deer.


Sure isn't around sherwood park or Saskatoon.


----------



## bw66

vadsy said:


> What is that neat looking brown amp behind your buddy?


Good catch! That's a Mason amp made in Galt in the early 50s - the serial number has one digit. It belonged to my buddy's dad and wasn't working, so he took it and had it repaired - turns out that the guy who repaired it knew the guy who built it. It sounds great!


----------



## vadsy

bw66 said:


> Good catch! That's a Mason amp made in Galt in the early 50s - the serial number has one digit. It belonged to my buddy's dad and wasn't working, so he took it and had it repaired - turns out that the guy who repaired it knew the guy who built it. It sounds great!


That's very cool.


----------



## Guitar101

Here a band pic from a few years ago of our band "Smoky Rose" _(actually, quite a few years ago) Albert, Kathy, Nick, Rob and Ken (we lost Nick (centre) about 3 years ago)








_

_

_


----------



## marcos

Going back to 1969 for this one. First real band i joined in Hull-Ottawa back in 68. Jimmy Young and the Soul Imperials !!!! Sad to say i am the lone survivor.


----------



## rhh7

Came to Calgary for 7 days as a tourist, met this young woman on August 18, 1979 on a blind date. We were married January 26, 1980. Grandchild #10 is due in November. Luckiest man I know!


----------



## Adcandour

Haha, just found this vid of my boy playing wasted years by Maiden. Being a dad is exactly like I pictured it.

Note the guitar face.


----------



## vadsy

Kinda fun to look back on some of these posts, lots of folks have come and gone.


----------



## cboutilier

rhh7 said:


> Came to Calgary for 7 days as a tourist, met this young woman on August 18, 1979 on a blind date. We were married January 26, 1980. Grandchild #10 is due in November. Luckiest man I know!


Your a lucky man


----------



## Mooh




----------



## capnjim

Here I am rocking on my '66 Mustang.

.


----------



## Robert1950

46 years ago this month. I'm the one on the right. That is a '69 SG Jr. The other guy has a U.S. Casino or Riviera - don't member which.


----------



## amagras

Robert1950 said:


> 46 years ago this month. I'm the one on the right. That is a '69 SG Jr. The other guy has a U.S. Casino or Riviera - don't member which.


And a lot of Traynor in the back!


----------



## blueshores_guy

Best guess....1977.
Framus Texan 6-string. Bought new at Johnstones Musicland in Midland for $130 the day after I finished university classes in April of 1971. The next day my buddy and I played golf at Erin Heights, dodging leftover snow drifts. 
The Framus is still in the family....son#2 has it. It doesn't get played much; compared to what's out there today, it's really not that great. Served me well for many decades, though.


----------

